# Suche Diabolo 3 Gästepass



## Reatum (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute ... ich würde mich sehr freuen über einen Gästepass von Diabolo 3.
Da ich nun nach fast 4 Jahren ( World of Warcraft ) einmal etwas anderes ausprobieren möchte , würde ich gern in Diabolo 3 reinschauen , bevor ich es kaufe.

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------

